# Ireland Local Knowledge Help



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi!

I'm traveling to Ireland for a bike tour around Dingle and the Ring of Kerry in mid may. I'm finding almost no resources on offroad cycling in Ireland. I'm trying really hard to avoid spending much time on the Ring of Kerry, given all the crazy tourist traffic. We won't be on mountain bikes, but will be riding nice capable "gravel" bikes and don't mind a bit of pushing in the rough spots. I just don't want to get arrested for riding somewhere I shouldn't.

I've found the Kerry Way to be a great resource for low-traffic roads, but a lot of it is also dedicated hiking trail. What I can't figure out, is what sections of it are not just not for cars, but also exclude bikes. Right now, I'm looking at the section from Kenmare to Killarney National Park. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/19955774 The first 6 miles are clearly a car accessible road, but at that point, the trail that splits off right is very questionable. I know there is limited cycling within Killarney, but this is in the very outer reaches.

Do any of you know where I could find a map that shows where cycling is permitted, or have you ridden these sections?

You can find my full route plan here if you want to see if I've done anything stupid in my plans: https://ridewithgps.com/events/32276-ireland-2017

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## mark_b (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi seen your post re Ireland there are no trail systems in Ireland. Off road riding generally is very limited. There are some trail centres that have xc Stye loops. Ireland is not mtb destination by any stretch and I live there. For my riding I typically travel to the US or Canada. Personally I would not come to Ireland for riding at all of any type. France /Italy /Austria Switzerland would be better options. Sorry to rain on the parade but always time to look elsewhere


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe I didn't explain myself well. I'm not actually looking for good MTB trails. Ideally I'd take back country roads that Ireland is so well known for the entire way. Basically anything unpaved is ideal, and anything without a center line a second best. 

However, if I'm faced with the choice of 6 miles of the Ring of Kerry, or 6 miles of singletrack hiking trail, then that is a tricky decision. As long as I can ride, even if it is a bit tricky or muddy, I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## adamxrt (May 12, 2015)

There are lots of local natural riding locations in ireland, with great trails but not the type you would get in america that go from point A to Point B! for example, there are lots of locations such as carrick mountian from the EWS, where you go there, ride the trails all day, up down up down up down etc, then go home. Travelling from one location to another via offroad cycling is quite limited however. You can cycle across the cooley mountains and cycle through the mourne mountains northern ireland for an epic offroad journey from say dundalk to newcastle, but other than stuff like that, there is no "trail system" such as the US has for travelling. there are greenways in northern Ireland but its early stages yet. You can cycle along the north coast a bit offroad and onroad (although the on road there may aswell be offroad)


Also you will never be arrested for riding your bike in widlerness mountainous areas or the like unless its private land and the owner calls police for trespassing (if the police bother to respond lol). 

im not from kerry although i have been there and its beautiful. I dont know how much bike riding around the ring of kerry there is other than on very dodgy roads. there is some riding in kerry national park on bridleway type roads though.


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 1, 2016)

I just got back from a week cycling around the Ring of Kerry. This is the 5th year I set it up and we fly from the US to cycle southwest Ireland. It is awesome. This is the 1st time we re-do a course we have done, but the ring of Kerry is a fun touristy trip. We did April 29 - May 7, to avoid high season, the roads are less crowded.

This year we had 14 people. I rented a support bus and driver. No reservations, we go until we decide to stop. The week we go it's still possible to get B&B's with no reservations.

We rent hybrids there, all good. Great culture, awesome pubs, amazing scenery, and this year we had the best weather ever this time of year. Although we are geared for cold and rain.


----------



## Tremendo (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Bikefaceyall (Jul 22, 2017)

@Mark_B What are you talking about? Or where do you live? There is 15 or so MTB and DH trails within 30 miles of my house in Wexford. 

Irish people do not share well and the best places are well kept secrets. Same goes for surfing here.


----------

